# Drive away awning - Khyam Motordome Excelsior



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

We have today been looking at a Khyam Motordome Excelsior drive away awning at Somerset camping near Taunton. Has anyone had any experience of owning one of these? It seems pretty good - lightweight, easy to put up, gives us extra outdoor space. But it would be good to hear some personal views if any of you has one before we buy.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

We love ours its fantastic. Gives you extra space especially useful when you have two big mutts!! 
We have a wee table and chairs in ours and use it virtually every time we go away. It's also dead handy for a wee impromptu meeting place if you happen to bump into some facts members.
In short wouldn't be without it!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Snap! We have the inner tent and its great for snoring nora when we have had enough of him out he goes!

They aren't light though ours is around 25kg including ground sheet and inner tent.

We got ours from Somerset Camping it was the cheapest by miles.

Greenie


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

I agree they are fantastic - very well made and useful - however on a couple of occasions - we were charge extra on sites as it was counted as a tent!! What a rip off.


----------



## gbnut (Jul 19, 2010)

Totally agree with all the comments, we have today returned from 2 weeks in France. 

The Excelsior has been great and effectively doubles the living area. Have found no problems getting the tunnel connected to the motorhome and easy to close up and leave for the day. On our return use the levelling ramp on the rear wheel as a marker.

James


----------

